# Show us your blues



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thought I might as well start one for the blues too.....


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

That I can do! Will post tomorrow!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Can't wait to see :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Wonderful pieces one and all. Love the yarn you used in your first big project.... I am doing an adult surprise jacket in blues and peaches right now..... it will go with all my jeans....


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Here is my "blue" scarf from Fairy Leaves on the Waves Shawl pattern!
And my Water color waves Lace Scarf!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Blue is my fave color ever...Love those blues ladies and gents...keep them coming.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

One of my four flower girls "Blue Belle"


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

This is such a fun idea...Here are my blues...


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Here is my pioneer woman--Laura I. Wilder and a blue chair that I crocheted a few years ago!


----------



## tinam (Jul 15, 2011)

Here are some of my blues....


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Here are my blue items


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Here's my blue! Gee, I wonder where these patterns came from??? Gypsycream!!!!


gagesmom said:


> Thought I might as well start one for the blues too.....


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh my, this is fun. Here is my blue pullover.


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Our 9 yr. old GS asked for red and blue penquin and a 13 yr. old GD asked for a baby blue bear and be a bit different.

red and blue penquin 



bably blue bear..a bit different 





Grammax8



Reply Quote Reply Report Issue


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Sorry...tried to copy and paste from a previous post and it did not work....how should I do it?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Loving these blues.... :thumbup:


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Shetland Lace Shawl - Extra Large size.


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Finally going to just post from Ipad. These were done last year. GD wanted a blue bear being a bit different and GS wanted a blue and red penguin. The other pieces were made some 2 years ago and some last year.


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

All of these items are absolutely bluetablufull !


----------



## ALRUNA 1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Wow you have been busy!


----------



## pikkie (Sep 3, 2012)

Fat Cat from the pattern book Cute Creatures to knit
and Crochet by Search press


----------



## tinam (Jul 15, 2011)

Forgot to add the first Gypsycream bears i made - posted some time ago.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

I love everyone of the pictures. Only if I could have finished my sweater, so I could brag a little too. You all have done great work, my hate off to all of you, and I better get cracking and finish my sweater.


----------



## weteach4ulinda (Oct 16, 2011)

Punkin51 do you have a link or pattern for your blue top? I love it and would like to make it. Linda


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I love all these beautiful blues you have posted. Keep them coming. :thumbup:


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Blue socks with beads, blue purse, blue tunic


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Trying to add the Blue Tunic .


----------



## Iirishrn (Mar 18, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Blue is my fave color ever...Love those blues ladies and gents...keep them coming.


Any color as log as it's blue (or green or .....or .......) love them all but my fave is always  blue


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Blues, greens and purples are always fighting it out for the top spot on my list of favorites. Blue usually wins.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

So, is turquoise a blue or a green? Or a blue-green? Or a green-blue...? Dunno. I like it.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Boyfriend's socks.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

These are the only 2 pictures I took of this baby blanket before I gave it away, both indoors, one with flash and one without, and neither one really shows the true color, which is sad because it was beautiful.  The mittens were made with the same yarn, and I only took one picture of those.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

More baby blankets...


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Baby set.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Another case of 2 pictures to try to capture the color, without total success...


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Baby hats.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I have found some more as well..


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Cheryl Jaeger said:


> Blue socks with beads, blue purse, blue tunic


_Love_ those beaded socks! :thumbup:


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

This is such fun! Some of my blue items:
Hannet


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Every one's Blue projects are great! How fun is this to show all the projects the KP's have done. In a color theme.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I have started all the different colored show me swaps. I thought it would be a lot of fun. Glad you are all liking them too.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh, such lovely blues, everyone...Lovely....


----------



## Nanna B (Jan 26, 2013)

Fingerless gloves made for son's girlfriend and hat for a little girl


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

Every shade of blue! Such inspiration, love it!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

TammyK;
Thank you for your kind compliment on the beaded socks.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Dishcloth.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Some blues


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

all the pics shown looks very nice! i enjoyed esp. the socks, since i'm into knitting socks.


----------



## katiezhouse (Jun 5, 2012)

I am amazed! So many beautiful and clever projects.


----------



## TashySunshine (Jun 28, 2013)

A hat for my son
And a facecloth


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

A marvellous idea having different coiour sections,all have such beautiful work.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Now some of my blues!


----------



## shana151 (Apr 23, 2013)

My blue WIP. It will eventually be a pair of slipper socks for my son. 
I'm loving everybody's blue! So much wonderful inspiration! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Arstriker (Feb 10, 2013)

Blues


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

The blues have never looked as good as these projects :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm loving all these blues! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Here are some of mine ;-)


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Missmolly Your baby doll is SO Cute! Not to mention your adorable outfits.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Cheryl Jaeger said:


> Missmolly Your baby doll is SO Cute! Not to mention your adorable outfits.


Thank you so much.
The doll is an Ashton Drake doll called "Michael The Little Striker" ;-)


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Blue


----------



## TashySunshine (Jun 28, 2013)

Found another bit of blue...lived the way the stripes came out perfectly spaced just using one yarn (sugar & cream)


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Angry bird hat for grandson


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

All of these color pics are so much fun. Great Topic idea!


----------



## TashySunshine (Jun 28, 2013)

KarenJo said:


> All of these color pics are so much fun. Great Topic idea!


I agree! Love looking at all these pics, and love that little color blocked cardi!


----------



## TashySunshine (Jun 28, 2013)

KarenJo said:


> All of these color pics are so much fun. Great Topic idea!


I agree! Love looking at all these pics, and love that little color blocked cardi!


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

mine  sorry new pc and I haven got it figured out yet


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

baby hats


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Wrist warmers


----------



## Ranji (Dec 5, 2011)

Here are the blues I have made in the past month. These are for a school for underprivileged children a friend of mine is running. Made sweaters and scarves too, but have already put up those pics. The sets of caps and fingerless mitts are in navy with different colored stripes. 
Sorry for the unclear pics. Am still learning how to use the camera on my android phone. Will stick to the "conventional" camera from now on.


----------



## suewynn (Mar 26, 2012)

My blue things


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Just this


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Just a couple of blues


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Here are a few of my blues ...

Astronomer Hat for Denny:

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/astronomer

Hat and Scarf for my friend, Barb:

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/gurie

Hat for Ida:

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/basic-knitted-hat-6

Converse Baby Sneakers:

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/crochet-baby-converse-2

Crocheted Bolero for my cousin's daughter:

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/motif-bolero

Toddler Pullover (Seaside Sweater):

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/seaside-sweater

Cowl for me:

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/zuzus-petals


----------



## knitterlin (May 31, 2012)

This could take awhile!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

More blues :-D


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

two of my baby boy outfits and a teddy shawl


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I almost forgot about this one...

Sackboy is store bought, got it for Gage for Christmas.
The outfit I knit for him.

I do have a pattern somewhere to make a sackboy.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Bravo for all the blue projects, thanks one and all for sharing. keep on posting. :thumbup:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hand towel, using Bernats cotton.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Easy baby blanket


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Easy pram blanket


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

My blue ASJ and more blue...


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

More blues..


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Very nice work.


----------



## Tax_Lady (Oct 2, 2012)

My first cable project.


----------



## aliciawake (Jun 21, 2011)

my blues:


----------



## familydaycaremama (Mar 6, 2012)

Gosh. I have a lot of blue stuff I've made. This is just a few things


----------



## familydaycaremama (Mar 6, 2012)

Can't resist putting 2 more up. I really enjoyed just scrolling through all these pictures


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

What fantastic projects we all have showed and shared. I am looking forward to seeing more and more.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Found a couple more 

Keep all your photos coming ~ I'm loving them all :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Me too :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

A couple of blue baby hats, from left over balls of yarn.


----------



## MojoMa56 (Nov 29, 2011)

Love all these blues! My favorite color. Keep `email coming...


----------



## MojoMa56 (Nov 29, 2011)

Some more...


----------



## MojoMa56 (Nov 29, 2011)

More..


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

And another one


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

A pair of slippers


----------



## Pippen (Jan 30, 2013)

Another Barbie Dress; Blue and Brown

Pattern from Paradise Publications altered a lot!!!!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

A few heart shaped dish cloths


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you all so much for continuing to look and continuing to post. :thumbup:


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Lace socks. (Pattern info here.)


----------



## suewynn (Mar 26, 2012)

Fingerless gloves made with Alpaca Wool


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Wild flower shawl @ Ravelry


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

My latest blues....


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just finished this set for a friend


----------



## Pippen (Jan 30, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Just finished this set for a friend


This is beatiful.....may I ask where you got the pattern from?


----------



## Tax_Lady (Oct 2, 2012)

Blue is my favorite color.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

It is a pattern from Red Heart - baby love sweater and hat.


Pippen said:


> This is beatiful.....may I ask where you got the pattern from?


----------



## Pippen (Jan 30, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> It is a pattern from Red Heart - baby love sweater and hat.


Thanking u kindly.......


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

no problem at all, enjoy knitting it. 


Pippen said:


> Thanking u kindly.......


----------



## Pippen (Jan 30, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> no problem at all, enjoy knitting it.


 :thumbup: Will do.....my niece is probably having twins in November, Dr says so....and I don't like to knit but I liked your little cardigan....knitting needles coming out!!!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Pippen said:


> :thumbup: Will do.....my niece is probably having twins in November, Dr says so....and I don't like to knit but I liked your little cardigan....knitting needles coming out!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

So many beautiful blues.....Thankyou everyone for posting your wonderful knitting......


----------



## patmastel (Mar 2, 2012)

Some of my blues: :-D


----------



## patmastel (Mar 2, 2012)

kimmyz. your crochet bolero is gorgeous and so is your cowl! Wow!



kimmyz said:


> Here are a few of my blues ...
> 
> Astronomer Hat for Denny:
> 
> ...


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Pattern info here.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Blueberries. (pattern info)


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

.


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

My favorite color and my favorite shade. NAVY


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

http://ravel.me/takdpm/bbh2


----------



## joisamermaid (Apr 20, 2014)

a few blues


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Love seeing all these blues!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I love blue it is my fave colour. Beautiful blues are everywhere in this thread. Thanks everyone for continuing to share. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Some blues


----------



## Geniir (Jul 7, 2012)

Here' my blue


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

A bounty of beautiful blue projects, Fantastic job everyone. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> A bounty of beautiful blue projects, Fantastic job everyone. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you for these threads, I love seeing all of the beautiful work from everyone💞


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

me too 


RosD said:


> Thank you for these threads, I love seeing all of the beautiful work from everyone💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

My second Ashton &#128158;


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

MBWblky


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

TammyK said:


> Baby hats.


That is great as you mentioned how much wool needed if all add that with pics that will be great idea .


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Mary Diaz said:


> Wild flower shawl @ Ravelry


Pretty.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-306743-1.html


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I wanted to try adding beads, so this is my first attempt. I made a mini Ashton, it was going to be for a doll but turned out a little larger than I planned so it now belongs to a teddy bear. I will be making more of these as there are a number of little girls in our circle of family and friend who want one. The pattern is by Dee O'Keefe and it is free on Ravelry. The yarn is Katia Candy and it is 100% Cotton. &#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

This is Gypsycream's Huggable Bear. I made it in Moda Vera Jazz. This one is for my grandson Jackson. &#128158;


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Thought I might as well start one for the blues too.....


Here is one of mine:


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Thought I might as well start one for the blues too.....


Here's another of my blues...A scarf I made for my sister...the mittens she made herself...


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Baby Socks


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

A Gypsycream Huggable bear. &#128158;


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-325424-1.html


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Here are my Monster Longies for my great nephew Noah. Still have to make the face.


----------



## Ashenlachie (Dec 3, 2011)

These may not work. First is youngest GS jacket last year and next infinity scarf for daughter


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Blue is my gave color so I love seeing all your projects. I am thrilled to see that this thread is still going. I never thought when I started it we would have this many pages. Thank you and keep on posting. I look forward to seeing more brilliant blue projects. :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just finished this sweater for my great nephew Noah. Will fit him in the fall. Need to sew in the ends and wash and block.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-338919-1.html


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-340982-1.html


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I made this Anastasiya hat for my daughter. &#128158;


----------



## Tax_Lady (Oct 2, 2012)

My first sweater.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Love the LaurelArts one. 

Here is my new design still be tested


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Made for a Christmas present. The little lady who opens it will be happy I am sure


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

After finding my cotton yarn stash made these..


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Made this one today. No pattern just made it up as I went. My take on the Elsa hat from Frozen.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Made a pair of navy blue mitts for an order today. With crochet a string to attach them and put through the coat sleeves.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Some baby boy newborn hats...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Last one for tonight I promise. Just finished seeing in ends.&#128077;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful work everyone!!! &#128158;


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Preemie hat


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Retro Tee and fingerless mitts


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

love these fingerless gloves, can you please share the pattern?


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

love the fingerless gloves can you share the pattern?


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

ladystarshine said:


> love these fingerless gloves, can you please share the pattern?


Tks  
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/for-friends
:thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Reminds me of a blue cheese sky filled with puffy clouds&#9786;&#9786;


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Final one for tonight &#9786;


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Did tonight watching a movie.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I love all the blues everyone, gorgeous work. &#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Uhura Shawl. &#128158;


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Barbie vest and pants


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Seeing as blue is my fave color in the universe I am so happy to see all your beautiful projects posted on my thread&#9786; Keep up the great work and keep posting &#128077;


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Fitted mini dress

Lynne Sears......Barbiebasics


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Summer skirt and top for Barbie 

Lynne Sears - Barbiebasics


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

One of my latest knits..just changed the flower from the original.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

edithann said:


> One of my latest knits..just changed the flower from the original.


EdithAnn I really like that shade of blue💙👍


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

RosD said:


> Uhura Shawl. 💞


Beautiful Ros..
:thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Summer skirt and top for Barbie
> 
> Lynne Sears - Barbiebasics


All so cute! :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> EdithAnn I really like that shade of blue💙👍


Thank you..it's in the teal family..


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

This is supposed to be a fur jacket but I left the sleeves of. Now it's a vest.akes me think of the 60's/70's.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Preemie hat


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/global-warming


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Cute&#9786;


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Bad lighting is actually 2 shades of blue not purple lol


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

My blue stuff.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Texas knit em. ......blue is my favorite color and all that you have knit is beautiful &#128153;


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

Well thank you! The dress won the fist place blue ribbon in its category at the 2016 State Fair of Texas.


gagesmom said:


> Texas knit em. ......blue is my favorite color and all that you have knit is beautiful 💙


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Maze Mosaic Socks: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-408747-1.html


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Just Plain Socks: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-409776-1.html


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Love these pics

Few I have done lately...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just finished this right now. Had to share. For a friend's baby. He will be 2 wks old on Monday.????
Made it big enough for crib to toddler bed to beyond.

Also made the hats in the last picture☺


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Whipped this up tonight. Going in the donation bag.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

All the blues are beautiful. Here are some of mine.


----------



## ssusan (May 3, 2012)

Love your blanket. Do you mind sharing the pattern?



gagesmom said:


> Just finished this right now. Had to share. For a friend's baby. He will be 2 wks old on Monday.????
> Made it big enough for crib to toddler bed to beyond.
> 
> Also made the hats in the last picture☺


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

HOTN


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

:sm11:My blue poncho/shawl.


----------



## Glenysm (Jan 22, 2015)

that's lovely, love the colour


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Did this one tonight. Another one for donation ☺


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Made this morning


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Quick knit tonight while watching a movie. 
Leftovers of these 2 blues.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just finished sewing on the buttons and sewing in the ends. For a little boy to arrive in September ☺☺


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Done today


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Yet another


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Yet another


Love your little hats. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Another little dress. ????


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Another little dress. ????


Thank you.???? and this little dress is the sweetest ????


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-416917-1.html


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you.???? and this little dress is the sweetest ????


Thank you gagesmom. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TammyK said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-416917-1.html


It's beautiful Tammy. ????


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Finished tonight ☺

Dexter slipover sweater - vest top by Marianna Mel on Ravelry


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

Very beautiful blue items.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Cast on last night and finished today. 
Working on matching hat.

Nevis Top Down V neck baby cardigan jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Matching hat


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Cast on last night and finished today.
> Working on matching hat.
> 
> Nevis Top Down V neck baby cardigan jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry


Great job Mel!!!! Love it. What a lovely set and beautiful knitting.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Babbity baby jacket and Babbity baby hat both by Marianna Mel on Ravelry


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Here's one. Sock yarn I got on offer, found it was too thick for socks, not keen on colours, and now I'm happy! I used this pattern, very easy ( thank you) http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shadow-knitting-sock-yarn-shawl


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Mel, lovely set and great color.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lostie said:


> Here's one. Sock yarn I got on offer, found it was too thick for socks, not keen on colours, and now I'm happy! I used this pattern, very easy ( thank you) http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shadow-knitting-sock-yarn-shawl


What a nice use of sock yarn. Glad you are happy with the outcome. Lovely.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, do you use the cones of yarn just like you would a skein of yarn. Never was sure what to do with the cones and thought maybe they were just for weaving. Now I seem to recall you using a skein, so you just buy it buy the weight and type like you do a skein, I guess? Seems intriguing and could get some bargains, perhaps, buying this way?


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I love everyone's work. Great thread!!! ????


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

More beautiful blues????


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Barclay top down baby jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. Need to add buttons


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

A little denim dress and footwear. ????


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Blue. Striped sock


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Beautiful blues everyone????????????


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Max baby cardigan jacket (with cables)
by Marianna Mel on Ravelry


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD (Sep 22, 2011)

Beautiful work! Some mother is going to be very happy!????


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-431748-1.html


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Completed this morning ☺


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Another little PIPPI Pinafore dress by Marianna Mel. ????


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Love your knitting projects!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Another Jack and Jill baby cardigan jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Georgie baby jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Georgie baby hat by Marianna Mel on Ravelry.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

http://ravel.me/takdpm/1h9


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

http://ravel.me/takdpm/1h


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful pics


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Ribster Baby vest top by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. NB size.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Another pair of Grumpybum monster longies for an order.


----------



## GShepGirl (Jul 24, 2014)

Old Shale knit blanket made a few years ago for a great-nephew.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Another order done.
1 more pair to go for next order.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Yet another order finished.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Completed tonight. In the process of making matching booties. 

Chunky sleeveless baby vest top by Marianna Mel on Ravelry.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hug boots to match


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Newest set done ☺


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Your sets are adorable...great work!
:sm24:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Here are some of my blues...cowl, hat that can be converted into a cowl


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-457377-1.html


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-456461-1.html


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-459019-1.html


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Little Charlie Baby hat and jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry 0-3 mth size.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Little Charlie Baby hat and jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry 0-3 mth size.


Adorable! :sm24:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Another poncho in blue!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

edithann said:


> Another poncho in blue!


That's beautiful! Can you tell me the name of the pattern


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's beautiful! Can you tell me the name of the pattern


Thank you Bonnie...it's a free pattern on Ravelry: Crystal Trees by Carol Price (from KP)
The only change I made was to add a few inches to the bottom.
:sm11:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

edithann said:


> Thank you Bonnie...it's a free pattern on Ravelry: Crystal Trees by Carol Price (from KP)
> The only change I made was to add a few inches to the bottom.
> :sm11:


Thank you, I wondered if it was her pattern


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thank you, I wondered if it was her pattern


 :sm24:


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD (Sep 22, 2011)

A very pretty color of blue. ????


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Angus baby hat by Marianna Mel on Ravelry


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Louie the super easy lovie
By Marianna Mel on Ravelry


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> ????


They all look great


----------

